# 12 week pup "pimples"



## Aurawill (Jan 29, 2015)

My 12 week puppy has what seems to be pimples by her lady parts. I was told it was "impetigo" is there anything I can do ? Any ointment ? I could get at my local pharmacy? Any suggestions? It doesn't seem to be bothering her as much but I love her to death I just want it to disappear.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd ask your vet. It could be puppy pyoderma which is a bacterial infection. Your pup may need an antibiotic. 

Virgin organic Coconut oil applied topically and give internally may be helpful. It is good for the immune system.

There are many forum members that may have holistic/homeopathic solutions as well. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai had those too at 8 weeks! Not so many, but they looked similar. The vet checked them out and said they weren't anything serious, possible due to some over-zealous licking from mum or siblings on the exposed skin. I applied a teeny bit of coconut oil and rubbed it in every day. They went away at about 12 weeks. 

Get a VET check though as they may not be the same thing as what mine had.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My pup has this off and on. My vet is reluctant to give an oral antibiotic for it. I am keeping my pup clean and putting a little, over-the-counter, antibiotic ointment on it. The vet said to keep doing what I am doing. Just keep a watch on it. If it doesn't clear up, or gets worse, she will probably need an oral antibiotic.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

When Dixie was a puppy she also got those on her belly.. Vet also told me they weren't serious and if they didn't clear up to see her again. They did and all is well!


----------



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

Kali had this too.. i forget what the vet called them. We treated it ourselves with providone iodine, which you can buy at any local pharmacy under wound care. We used a cotton ball and swiped the area morning and night. If you pup licks it, it is completely harmless! Kali's pimples cleared in about three days!


----------



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

PS, providone iodine is reddish brown, so if you use it, belly will be that color, lol! BUT it works so well!!!! We used the 10% solution.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Aurawill said:


> My 12 week puppy has what seems to be pimples by her lady parts. I was told it was "impetigo" is there anything I can do ? Any ointment ? I could get at my local pharmacy? Any suggestions? It doesn't seem to be bothering her as much but I love her to death I just want it to disappear.


Definitely looks like pyoderma. Go to the vet. It's an easy fix!


----------

